# Artificial Lift



## Ivan Al-Jeburi (27 ديسمبر 2007)

Dear frinds

Can anyone provide me this book

The Technology of Artificial Lift Methods

By Brown, Kermit E

Thank you


----------



## راشد البلوشي (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*artificial lift*

hi dear.. i have presentation about artificial life
hope you will get much benefit from it

for downloading go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/5946523f08be9d​


----------



## Ivan Al-Jeburi (27 ديسمبر 2007)

Thank you my friend


----------



## راشد البلوشي (28 ديسمبر 2007)

your most welcome.. anytime dear.. its my pleasure to provide somethings to my friends and brothers


----------

